# Looking to stock a pond



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong with koi, but with an opportunity to have some big fish in a pond I'd like to see what else is out there as well. The pond is going to be probably about 7 feet in diameter, maybe slightly bigger. Depth will be however deep I need to make it so it doesn't freeze all the way to the bottom in winter (to be determined). I'm going to look into the proper way to set up a pond but actual pond keeping advice is also appreciated.

The real question however, is what is available that I could stock with? Natives seem like an obvious choice considering I don't plan on heating this pond, but coldwater fish from other countries/localities are also a possibility.

Fish I am considering include Rockbass or Sunfish (yes I know rockbass are a type of sunfish). Anyone have any reason why these fish would not work?

Fish I would LIKE to use but am not sure if they would work are large or smallmouth bass or some kind of gar or pike (although most pikes I can think of are too large for a 7 foot pond).

Any advice or suggestions are appreciated. My only real thing I must have is a size of 6 inches or larger. No small fish prefferably.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You could try some bowfins....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I definately would go fo a nice sturgeon. We have one in our pond since 2 years and he is already a firm 24''. It even looks like he like it to be petted and will come and eat out of your hand :nod:


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

what about red tail catfish? they grow up to 3 feet.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Too cold for them, way too cold.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Too cold for them, way too cold.
> [snapback]1181665[/snapback]​


Yes, that's why I would go for one or more sturgeons


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'd say sturgeon are too big for a 7ft pond, iv seen a sturgeon in a pond at a local water garden that was atleast 5ft, just my opinion.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> I'd say sturgeon are too big for a 7ft pond, iv seen a sturgeon in a pond at a local water garden that was atleast 5ft, just my opinion.
> [snapback]1182867[/snapback]​


The Sterlet (_Acipenser ruthenus_) would be suitable for a 7ft pond, if it's deep enough (at least 2,5ft I'd say) - it doesn't grow larger than 3ft (and Sturgeons at their maximum size are very old, so if you get a youngster, it would take years and years before it even gets close to 3ft).


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

trout are great cold water fish. that's what i stocked my pond with but it's a tad bigger. you could get a few in there though. pretty much go to a local stream or creek and catch what you can. why not some brown bullheads also? just besure to have something for them to hide under, for instance a tree stump.

as for food buy a minnow net and go catch minnows! free food/bait can't argue with that. as of late though since i have a few koi in my pond as well my trout learned to eat the pellets as well. also one thing with trout is you better have a lot of oxygen for them. to get mine right, but then again i have so many, i used a stream affect as well as a foutain pump.

*watch feeding during the winter months. actually you shouldnt feed them at all juts have some plants fr them to nibble on. this is due to digestive problems


----------

